# Interferencia en amplificador telefónico



## net2000 (Mar 31, 2005)

hola, les comento que tengo un inconveniente con un amplificador de audio que ultimamente me viene tomando señales de radios que interfieren con la nitedez  de este, ¿no saben que tipo de filtro podria ponerle para que ya no me capte señales de radio??, gracias
les agrego la pagina de donde lo saque si es que quieren mas especificaciones 
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/c...litel/index.htm


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2005)

net2000, el enlace no sirve, verificalo para saber de que circuito nos hablas.

Saludos,
Fernando.


----------



## net2000 (Abr 3, 2005)

Disculpen ahi les mando el enlace:

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/telefon/amplificadortel/index.htm

y este es el circuito:








ah otra cosa si alguien pudera armarlo por favor me avisa, soy de buenos aires capital, lo estoy presisando urgente, gracias


----------



## Guest (Abr 3, 2005)

El problema de interferencia se debe a que la señal que llega al amplificador esta muy atenuada, prueba cambiando el capacitor de 10nf por uno de 0.1uf.

Fernando.


----------



## spectre (Ago 3, 2005)

Me parece que si la interferencia es de radio, y lo digo por experiencia, tal vez sea problema de la línea telefónica. Aquí en el sur de gba tenemos problemas con las bajadas de postes ya que hacen de antena y son inducidas por radios sobre todo evangelistas, la solución es poner un capacitor cerámico en una gamba de la línea y masa.


----------

